# Goodbye Coco.



## hrle9406 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, my name is Sam. Back in December 2007 my wife and I adopted a rescue named Coco. Some of from back then my remember him. He came from the Sayerville Shelter. When his foster Karen L., got him in Feb. 2007, he was 140 pounds. She got him down to 85 pounds. When we adopted him in december, we drove 2 1/2 hours in a snow storm to pick him up. As you all know there is an adjustment period for both dog and new family, but we all adjusted well. He became a big part of our family. I constantly told him he had the wrong name, he should have been named Shadow because every time I looked around he was there. (I loved it). We went through hot spots, him eating objects and of course his separation anxiety and thyroid problem. But through it all we became closer and closer. A year and a half ago, I started working from home and while on the computer he was right next to my chair, if I left the room after 30 seconds he came looking for me. Well Sunday when he, my wife and I returned as usual when we got within a few blocks from the house he got excited. We got to the house again as usual he burst through the door almost running over the cat and right to his water bowl. he drank water and then it happened he attempted to retch was crying and could not get comfortable, I immediate recognized it as "bloat" I took him to University of PA Vet Hospital. The prognosis was not good, due to his age of 11 years and he recently was diagnosed with an irregular heart beat my wife and I made a very difficult decision. I lost my buddy, pal and loyal companion.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Im sorry for loss.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

yes,i know how devastating it is to lose your most loyal companion.
for me my dogs were like family members.
my first female GSD died in vet clinic. it was terrible to get a phone call from vet with suggestion PTS her,because of wast internal bleeding.
my second GSD died very suddenly from bloat.i failed to save her and feel guilty.


R.I.P Coco


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss......I too, know the feeling of such a loss.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him. You gave him the loving caring home he deserved.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, he had a forever and loving home with you and he knew that he was loved. Run free sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi sam, i remember coco. and i will light a candle in his memory. i am so sorry for your great loss. rest in peace coco, bless your heart.

when the time is right perhaps, in his memory, you can open your home and heart to another one.


----------



## jennifernikki (Jul 8, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss. We lost our 7 year old GSD almost a month ago to bloat. I'm will forever feel quilty that I never even got to take him to the vet, it happened so fast. 
You will be in my prayers. May your baby run free with all of our babies until we meet again.


----------



## MountainGSDs (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Coco. I met Coco, Karen and Mary Ann a couple times in the Scranton Area. Glad to hear he got to spend his last years in a great home.
RIP big boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy Coco.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

However his life was until he found your family, you certainly made the rest of it wonderful for him. He knew his forever family loved him always. Big hugs!


----------

